# I.D. (maybe)



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

These are terrible pics let`s give it a shot anyway.









here`s another from a different angle, but the pic is worse. the one on the left was sold to me as Tropica if anyone can confirm it.









here`s another of the Tropica









I know the pics suck but I had to try.
Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

Tropica is a Danish plant wholesaler (i dont know if thats the right term)

It looks like a Cryptocoryne wendtii and there is one sort named tropica.

http://www.tropica.com/productcard_1.asp?id=109E


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The central one in the first picture with the reddish undersides looks a lot like C. undulata to me. The other one with broader leaves to the left---leaves are green underneath---could be a wendtii of some sort, probably grown emersed. 

The pictures aren't THAT bad. I've seen a lot worse.


----------

